# SSOTM - May 2014 - The Winners!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Another solid month and another great top three! Well, four really...

1st Place: Antraxx - Rambone​





​2nd Place: Can-Opener - Beanflip Trade​





3rd Place (tie): FishDoug - The Gentleman​





Quercusuber - Thanos​





​
Great work, guys!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Congratulations Antraxx! Great job everyone who was nominated this month!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Congrats!

Great work everyone!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Congratulation Antraxx, you rock it again !!

congratulation to all the other winners too, great work from all !!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congratulations to all &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;awesome! LBH2


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Amazing work gentlemen. Just amazing !!!!!!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

WOWWWWWWW!!!! :aahhhh: (...excuse me the sudden egotistical attack!! LOL!!)

I made it to the podium (along with my brilliant friend FishDoug)!!!!

Congratulations to all participants and specially AnTrAxX, for his totally OUT OF THIS WORLD "Rambone"!!! Unbelievable!!

Also I want to say thanks to all the folks who voted my work and to Y+shooter, who chose "Thanos" for SSOTM!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all!!! Beautiful craftsmanship!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Congratulations!!! AnTraxX!!!  An awesome winning slingshot!!! Congrats to FishDoug and Q Nice work! Way to go! Thanks for the nomination Bean and Thanks to MJ for all of the mod work. It is a honor to be represented with you master craftsmen.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh wow!!  thanks everybody . What an awesome feeling to be included with the talented and amazing artists as Q, AntraXx and CanOpener . U guys are brilliant. I'm not worthy lol but I'll take it  u guys are well deserved. Congrats Mr AntraXx and thanks for the nomination buddy.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Ran out of adjectives guys! Unreal,another stellar month of beauties-congrats to ANT for 1st place and to all of you for jobs well done! I would be proud to be able to make any of them!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Congratulations to all, very well done gentlemen!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Congrats to the winners !
Cheers


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats fellas! Well done


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Wonderful Work Guys!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Congratulations to all the winners - it was well deserved. 

Darren


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Woops forgot to vote this month. All great. Nice job guys!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey Guys! I´m always really glad when there are more than 3 on the final Podest.

My dream is to have all nominees with equal votes, so we would have all 1st Places 

As you know i think getting a Nomination out of those huge Number of Slingshots presented each month is already a Jackpot.

Thank you so much for this competition and the Work the Forumteam puts into it. Congratulations to all my fellow Contestants.

A Special gratz to "Q". I´m so happy that you scored again, i love your naturals!

And of course thank you for all of your votes. I will have a smile inside of me at least for the next week or so 

Love to be a Part of this great community!

Cheers


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Yee, congratz, my favorite wins


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners and nominees. All great craftsmen.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone!

You guys rock!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats to all of the artists who won !!!
Once again, it was an honor just to be nominated.
Thnx to Parnell,
AmmoMike


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

There was a point, a while ago, when I thought I'd had enough of Antraxx winnings in SSOMT. Yes they are all very well made but the same design... Well I have to admit that latley I missed his work. What a great comeback! Congratulations to all winners!


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

all 4 well deserved, Congratulations to you all 

-Epic


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

All brilliant!


----------

